# Crushing Redfish (video)



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

This morning got started by hooking a large bluefish. As I was fighting the fish and fooling with the camera some type of very large fish crushes the bluefish. I fought the fish for a few minutes before the leader failed. I tied on another super spook jr and soon hooked up with a nice slot red. Then another slot red, then another, then another, and another. The topwater action was consistent until about 8:00. At about 8:15 I started throwing mirrodines and soft plastics and caught a couple more upper slot redfish.

Final Count: 10-12 upper slot reds, 8-10 small trout, 2 huge bluefish, some annoying skip jacks, and a 20 inch barracuda.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kl-oR6qHashttp://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like a good time!...do you know what the water temp was?...guess it's cooling off a bit..


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dayum! WTG!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Put the 'Smackdown' on 'em. First fish may have been a Blacktip. I've seen lots of em in there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dabutch it looks like u have alot of extra space on that boat, I would love to fish with yah iv been in pensacola for about a year now and have been putting the puzzle together on my own never had any guidance on how to get em. Im in the navy stationed out of nasp from San Francisco CA been a bass fisherman since I could walk literaly got to pcola and fell inlove with inshore fishery. Been in the navy for 8 years been on 3 deployments serving in operation new dawn and Iraqi freedom. Been around the world more times then I ever wanted iv fished in thai land, japan, hong kong, dubai, seattle wa, san dieago ca, chicago il, san Francisco bay area, and now here and I must say I love it here the most bar none. Let me know ill be your wingman any day
LIM-IT-OUT 
JOSHUA
ABE2 (AW/SW)


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know the water temp. I don't have a fish finder on my boat. My guess is that the first fish was some type of shark.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good video. Awesome day!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Woo wee!

Now that is a good way to spend the morning.
Hey Butcher, did the cuda hit a topwater?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Woo wee!
> 
> Now that is a good way to spend the morning.
> Hey Butcher, did the cuda hit a topwater?


No, it ate a mirrodine and he was a pain to unhook. It must have jumped 100 times close to the boat while I was trying to catch him with the boga grip. Dang near jumped in my lap.

On a side note, the redfish topwater bites were super aggressive. A red would charge the bait from 5 to 8 feet away with half its body out of the water. There were no short strikes and I hooked every red that hit. I lost 2 fish while messing with the camera.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> No, it ate a mirrodine and he was a pain to unhook. It must have jumped 100 times close to the boat while I was trying to catch him with the boga grip. Dang near jumped in my lap.
> 
> On a side note, the redfish topwater bites were super aggressive. A red would charge the bait from 5 to 8 feet away with half its body out of the water. There were no short strikes and I hooked every red that hit. I lost 2 fish while messing with the camera.


 That's pretty cool, cuda on a mirrodine.

I don't think there's anything MORE exciting than to see a top water charge...like watching a fuse burning!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:thumbup: Not bad Bro. Being there is half the Battle.:thumbsup:


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Good grief... the best I could manage this weekend was a bunch of short specks. Gotta admit- I'm jealous.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Last time we spoke I believe you said your boat was 24 ft. What model trolling motor you using? Are you satisfied with it? 

Thanks, and I appreciate all the videos.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

spinfactor said:


> Last time we spoke I believe you said your boat was 24 ft. What model trolling motor you using? Are you satisfied with it?
> 
> Thanks, and I appreciate all the videos.


My boat is a 22 ft. Ranger Cayman. I am using a 50 inch 80lb thrust Minnkota. I have been very satisfied with the trolling motor. However, more power is never a bad thing.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

daggum!!! i gotta get on that morning bite! i live right there!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> My boat is a 22 ft. Ranger Cayman. I am using a 50 inch 80lb thrust Minnkota. I have been very satisfied with the trolling motor. However, more power is never a bad thing.


Thanks. Mine is 23 ft, you think a 80lb thrust well be ok on mine?


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> Thanks. Mine is 23 ft, you think a 80lb thrust well be ok on mine?


Yes. To get over 80lb with MK you'll need to go up to a 36v setup. I have a 22' Pathfinder with a 80lb Riptide ST and it will do about 2.5-3 mph on level 10. Unless you have a very little bow rise, go with the 62in shaft. And if you opt for the iPilot, definitely go with the longer shaft. If you are using SpotLock and there is any wind, your motor will be bobbing in and out of the water with anything less than 62".


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

spinfactor said:


> Thanks. Mine is 23 ft, you think a 80lb thrust well be ok on mine?


It depends on your boat. My Ranger is low on the water (as most flats boats) and is not as heavy as most bay boats. Therefore an 80 lb thrust with a 50 inch shaft works well. However, I would love to have a 100+ lb thrust on it. 

Earlier this summer I owned a Blackjack (heavier than the Ranger) and it had an 80 lb thrust trolling motor. While the 80 lb thrust was adequate I think I would have been happier with a 100+ lb thrust on that boat. Also, that boat absolutely required a 60 inch shaft. A 50 inch shaft would have been far too short.

If you are buying a new trolling motor, then I would buy the 100+ lb thrust. I don't think you will be disappointed with the added power. If you boat is some type of bay boat then I would definitely go with a 60 inch shaft.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

was that video taken out the big lagoon by chance


----------



## southernjames87 (Jun 4, 2010)

spinfactor said:


> Thanks. Mine is 23 ft, you think a 80lb thrust well be ok on mine?


I happen to work at academy and know that they have a 80# minnkota selling for 20% off tomorrow it was used once and returned


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

southernjames87 said:


> I happen to work at academy and know that they have a 80# minnkota selling for 20% off tomorrow it was used once and returned


Thanks but I'm offshore and won't be back until first of October. Scared to death to send the wife, she would probably come back with something entirely different. I'm assuming you feel the 80lb thrust is more than enough to manage a 23 ft bay boat? BTW, thanks for the tip. Appreciate it for sure.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

dave if you are fishing Big Lagoon are you running from Archie Glover or launching closer? 
Been out of pocket hunting and visiting grandchildren in Tampa …Fished Tampa Bay and it is SO different from here …we did catch oversize reds but mostly on what they call white bait (pilchards!) see you on the upper bay


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I usually launch at Nave Point if I'm fishing Big Lagoon.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Dave saw your trailer at Archie Glover Sat AM….caught 8 small trout in the river 
how did you do ? Any decent size trout ?


----------

